# How to use basic time warp in Cubase Elements?



## SCP173 (Apr 16, 2020)

So I looked at a lot of online tutorials that explain time warping in Cubase, however, most of them use Cubase Pro which I do not use - I use Elements. I believe that basic time warping is available in Elements, but I have no idea where to find it! Apparently it's something I have to switch to in an Algorithm setting on the tool bar, but mine is not there nor is it in the toolbar drop down menu. Anyone have any suggestions on how I can get it to appear and how to use it if it's different from how it works on Cubase Pro?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 3, 2020)

I´m sorry - only a Feature of Cubase Pro: https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_a..._and_signature/editing_tempo_time_warp_c.html


----------

